# Bucking Castrated - How long to keep from Does



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Good afternoon! - We had our 4, eight week old bucklings castrated by the vet today. She basically cut a slit in the bottom of their sack and removed their testicles. 

The bucklings are of course very upset, and we would love to put them back in with momma and the other doelings. However, we don't want any pregnancies.

How long do we need to keep them separate from the females?

Thanks much!


----------



## CruznMinies (May 28, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you can put them back in with the does instantly without any fear of pregnancy. Although, you may want to keep them separated for a little while so they don't get rough with the other kids and tear their stitches (I'm assuming the vet stitched the slit in their sack.). Also, it is easier to check how well they are adjusting, or if it gets infected, if they are separated from the other does. (So you can see if they aren't drinking/eating, etc.)


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought that too, but the vet (who isn't the most knowledgeable) said 30 days. I just didn't believe it, and wanted some opinions from others.

They have been screaming like crazy for about a week (when they first got separated), so we'd like to put them back in.

Other thoughts please?


----------



## CruznMinies (May 28, 2014)

Oh, you're kidding?  A whole month? I'm no vet, but that seems pretty long... But what do I know? :lol: I'm sorry I couldn't answer your question, good luck!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Eight weeks is still pretty young. It is highly unlikely they have any viable sperm inside their bodies. Probably, in the history of the world of goats,
there might be a 2 mo. old buck that impregnated a doe, but I would think it highly unlikely a castrated baby would have much chance. That said,
if it were me, I'd put them back when you feel they won't get hurt by any head butting, etc. But, if they are going back with their momma's- she probably
won't be rough housing.


----------



## foxhollow (May 5, 2013)

I recently had my 2 1/2 month old buckling castrated by the vet. Upon making the appointment I got the sense that this is not something they perform with any sort of frequency. Most goat farmers band or castrate on the farm. 
My little guy was back to himself within a week. I put him right back with his sister as soon as I got him home. The stress of traveling, vet visit and being away from what he is used to is more detrimental to the little guys than what the risks are with putting them back with the girls. 
One thing I did do was remove anything that was of significate height for them to jump on for a few weeks. Just as with neutering a dog, too much running and stretching of the stitched area could result in torn stitches. 
I would get them back in there right away and stop the stress of everyone being separated. A dose of probios for some insurance in the matter is something to think about.
As a side note, I have decided to band any bucklings at home from now on due to cost and for the sake of less stress. 
Hope this is helpful! Enjoy those babies!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

CruznMinies said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you can put them back in with the does instantly without any fear of pregnancy.


That is incorrect. A castrated male can still breed for up 30 days due to the semen already in the vas deferens. Castration stops semen production, but does nothing to semen already produced and stored.


----------



## CruznMinies (May 28, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> That is incorrect. A castrated male can still breed for up 30 days due to the semen already in the vas deferens. Castration stops semen production, but does nothing to semen already produced and stored.


Well, I was betting on the fact that they were only 2 months old and hadn't produced any semen yet.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GreatPye said:


> They have been screaming like crazy for about a week (when they first got separated), so we'd like to put them back in.
> 
> Other thoughts please?


Unless you have seen these guys fully extending their penis prior to castration, it should be ok to put them back with the herd. It is a very rare 8 week old buck that is capable of breeding.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

CruznMinies said:


> Well, I was betting on the fact that they were only 2 months old and hadn't produced any semen yet.


I'm by no means an expert on the sexual maturation of goats, but according to what I've read, onset of sperm production varies from breed to breed and there is evidence that it could start as early as 47 days.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

My 9 week old buckling is extending his penis, peeing on his self, biting the does on the back of their legs, and attempting to mount them ?????


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You might want to think about castrating him.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

We did see 1 or 2 acting "bucky" prior to castration. I.e. fully extended and humping the other animals.

Not sure what that means at that age as the doeling hump too.

Still not sure what to do. I guess it's a risk either way.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

According to what I've read if a buckling can fully extend his penis, he can breed. I have no experience with that, though, as I raise standard sized goats and they are generally banded around 2 months.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually there is near zero viable sperm within days of being castrated or vasectomised, a week to ten days is the absolute limit normally. If you've castrated him, the buck will have near zero libido anyway as you've just done pretty significant surgery. In humans (for vasectomy) its the same reduction in sperm count, but doctors everywhere say six weeks and a re-test to confirm a zero count, but that's just because you have to be super-super cautious with humans. 

Of course if he's not reached puberty the buck wont be fertile anyway.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> That is incorrect. A castrated male can still breed for up 30 days due to the semen already in the vas deferens. Castration stops semen production, but does nothing to semen already produced and stored.


No there is practically no storage of sperm downstream of the testicles and epididymis. Google it for a diagram of the anatomy if you're unsure.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> You might want to think about castrating him.


Not a chance, he is going to be my new Herd Sire- lol


----------

